# Xifaxan / Rifaximin for IBS-C - the right medication?



## heygabbagabba (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi all,

First time poster but long time lurker. I was officially diagnosed with IBS-C several weeks ago after 10+ years of dealing with symptoms. I'm a very active, fit woman in my late 20s and have lived with chronic constipation and abnormal BM's pretty much my entire life.

When I was younger, doctors prescribed more fiber and stool softeners which only seemed to make things worse. Over the years I've been able to experience some relief through lifestyle changes, however, something like diet changes for example will typically work for a few months and then stop working. I'm thin (115-120 pounds and ~10% body fat), yet I'm so bloated that people frequently ask when I'm due thinking I'm pregnant which is horrendously painful and depressing. Not to mention the headaches, insomnia, etc.

Long story short: I recently went to see a gastro based on my PCP's recommendation. The GI explained that my case sounds like IBS-C with motility issues. Based on my own research, I inquired about SIBO testing. The GI said I didn't need any testing and sent me off with a prescription for Xifaxan/ Rifaximin which I have yet to fill because based on what I've read it's not generally indicated/prescirbed for IBS-C and is more so meant for IBS-D. I've searched this forum and the medications forum and it sounds like those with IBS-C often have a bad reaction to Rifaximin, experiencing horrible bloating and pain.

So I'm looking for feedback and input - Should I try the Rifaximin? What has your experience been? Does it help IBS-C?

I also started VSL 3 probiotics about 6 weeks ago to address any SIBO issues. So far I've had minor, on and off improvements.

Thanks in advance for all your help. This forum has been a lifesaver.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi

i was diagnosed with slow colonic transit, pelvic floor dysfunction and a couple other problems--not ibs-c. i had lots of bloating and gas--i had the pregnant look, too-- and tested positive for sibo early last year. my gastro doc rx'd rifaximin which i really wanted to take but my insurance company refused to pay for it and i couldn't afford to pay out of pocket since it's so horribly expensive. so instead my doc rx'd augmentin (amoxicillian/clavulanic acid). it did help to fix my sibo, for the time being at least. i know sibo has a tendency to come back.

my gastro doc also had wanted to prescribe neomycin to be taken along with rifaximin but i'd taken neomycin once before and had permanent ototoxic side effects from it so i never want to take it again. the combo of rifaximin and neomycin is supposed to be very effective for constipation.

so no, i didn't get to try rifaximin but i sure would have if my insurance had paid for it or if it had been more affordable. we're all different as to how our bodies react to medication. i've never let other people's reactions keep me from trying something myself but that's me. i desperately wanted relief .

maybe you've already seen this but the website siboinfo.com is really helpful. dr siebecker suffered from ibs-c and sibo.

http://www.siboinfo.com/

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## loansforlife (Aug 19, 2016)

My doctor has me currently on a diagnosis of IBS-D, although I think constipation has been greater in my life. I have had issues since my teens and I am finally trying to get a diagnosis now in my late 30's. My doctor is also ruling out IBD like Crohn's.

He started me on Xifaxan, after suspected SIBO when last year I developed horrible pain and bloating.

I have taken it for over a week, and I seem to notice a more focal pain around my belly button and bloating. The gas has improved a little but is not gone. I also have put on 3 pounds despite very consistent eating and exercise. I figure I will finish the pack and hope to god the weight gain doesn't continue and I can lose it. I have a wedding dress to fit into next year...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I have heard this before about rifaximin, insurance won't pay for that. How much did they want for it?

w/b


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

at the time (march 2015) my local pharmacy (cvs) wanted $625.00 for rifaximin. by checking through goodrx.com i found i could get it for about $40.00 cheaper at another pharmacy about 35 miles away. i was considering paying out of pocket for it if augumentin didn't work for me but it did.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> at the time (march 2015) my local pharmacy (cvs) wanted $625.00 for rifaximin. by checking through goodrx.com i found i could get it for about $40.00 cheaper at another pharmacy about 35 miles away. i was considering paying out of pocket for it if augumentin didn't work for me but it did.


Thanks, Annie! Was that per month or for a 90 day supply?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry--i don't remember how many pills but it was for one course of rifaximin for sibo. it was a while ago lol and my foggy little brain







doesn't remember the specifics of the script i had. it certainly wasn't a 90 day supply. more like 20 pills or something like that.


----------



## bungeedog (Mar 24, 2014)

Xifaxan for IBS is now approved by the FDA, so yes, insurance will cover most of it

Yes, it can work wonders for IBS-C, I am a case in point. It gave me back my life and I am so grateful to Pimental for figuring this out.

It may be given alone, in combination with neomycin or Flagyl or other drugs to clear the 'bad' bacteria from the gut so good bacteria can repopulate. After use use potato starch (can mix with anything and eat) to feed good bacteria. Get Pimentel's book, "A new IBS solution' for more information on how to eat to preserve migrating motor complexes and make the most out of it. It's worth trying, it may give you back your life.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

If u don’t have ibs d, I wouldn’t take rifaximin


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

I guess try it out....but be sure to have a back up plan if you become overly constipated......I’m taking lexapro, after rifaximin, hoping my bowels get back on track......I’ll be screwed if they don’t


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I tried both Rifaxamin and Neomicin for 2 days. It resulted in a halting of my motility that was so severe. Im stopped them after 2 days and am still trying to recover 6 days later. I prefer Candibactin AR and BR which is an herbal treatment for SIBO.


----------

